# posible upgrading to self-propelled compactor have questions.



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking at purchasing a used small smooth drum compactor.
54 inch width. Is it best to have both drum and wheel drive unit?
Is 54 inch 9000 lb machine to small for residential and small commercial site work, one acre size areas? Wondering about compaction benefits over a pull behind compactor.
What about the "Compac make" machines have any experience with this make of machine?
What machines would you suggest I stay away from?
My fleet is all CAT with two small machine exceptions, CAT sure is more money for a used small compactor I do not know if its worth the extra money for a roller, what does your experience say, I am not right now interested in resale value.
Machine will not get used much thats for sure. 
Been using pull behind compactors to date.
Give me some feed back.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

somebody's hoodwinked you into believing you need the "Cat" decal on your equipment. 

54" is a nice width, and in my opinion, you want something self propelled. you definitely want a drum/rubber tire drive unit. if you get into any aggregates with any slope at all to what you're compacting...you'll never move. i'd check around, and see if you could pick one up where you can bolt on a pad foot to the outside of the drum. probably find out you'll want to use it in cohesive soils as well. that gives you that option.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We're talking about a roller right? 54" single drum unit is nice for res./comm. I've been looking @ buying one a used one for a few years but still haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine is a Case 602BD. Cost around $20,000. I don't use it much but when I do it works great. Wish I did more parking lot prep this year works great for that.








I bought this compactor this year and for residential this is all you need.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

We have a 54 inch bomag and it works great. On commercial parking lots we pass all density tests all the time. Definitely get tire/drum drive.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a Cat 553-C 84" drum/wheel drive. It is very reliable and works great. We do developments and building pads so, a 84" works for us. There are times when we wish we had a 54" but you can't have everything. You will be happy to have drum/wheel drive especially on slopes and loading on a trailer.


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

The drum rollers seem to hold their value extremely well. I am looking in the 54" or next size down (single drum, tractor tires) and man are they expensive. Late 90s early 2000s and they all are like 25k plus. 2000 plus hours.


----------

